# Estação WH1080 Froggit



## emanuel costa (10 Mai 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Recentemente comprei uma estação meteorológica WH1080, de forma a monitorizar o clima, factor importantissimo para os meus trabalhos agrícolas.








Já a instalei no telhado de casa e parece estar a funcionar em ordem e a transmitir os dados para a respectiva memória ("tablet").

Gostaria que me dessem algum feedback acerca da fiabilidade deste equipamento, pois desde que o tenho ligado (28/04/16) registei uma precipitação total de 110 mm, o que acho ser extremamente elevado, levantando me alguma desconfiança.

Entretanto vou tentar colocar os dados online. Acham adequado o software easyweather (programa de origem) para ligar ao site wunderground?

Só uma situação que não entendo muito bem. Pesquisando no wunderground aparecem estações online, a transmitir em direto para o site. A minha estação permitirá tal coisa, ou apenas posso ir disponibilizando os dados de forma avulsa?

Já agora a minha estação encontra-se na cidade de Lourosa, distrito de Aveiro.

Em anexo fotos do local onde a fixei.

Abraço


----------



## efcm (16 Mai 2016 às 23:39)

As fotos não aparecem


----------



## hvalentim (23 Mai 2016 às 11:11)

O excesso de precipitação pode ter que ver com as condições de instalação. Designadamente, pode dar-se o caso de o pluviómetro estar a abanar com o vento, aumentando artificialmente o número de "tips":

Nesse caso talvez queira experimentar colocá-lo numa superfície fixa.

Relativamente à qualidade geral da estação. Na minha opinião, temp. e humidade são razoáveis (melhores se melhorar a protecção, por exemplo adicionando um segundo _radiation shield_ ao original). Velocidade do vendo empola. E o pluviómetro é capaz de ser o aspecto menos bom, tende a subestimar.

Relativamente ao software experimente o Cumulus.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2016 às 00:21)

A estação permite a transmissão de dados para plataformas on-line em tempo real. A versão mais recente do software de origem já permite isto, mas usualmente utilizam-se outros softwares mais completos para isso, que são muito mais práticos e concisos que os softwares de origem.
Um dos exemplos é o Cumulus, que pode ser descarregado aqui de forma gratuita: http://sandaysoft.com/downloads

É de muito fácil configuração e o programa mais usado nesta gama de estações. Alguma pergunta é só dispor.


----------

